# employer not paying into pension



## aido79 (15 Nov 2007)

hi,
i am an apprentice electrician and recently changed jobs. my new employer does not either contribute to the construction federation pension or deduct pension from my wages. are they supposed to?


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Nov 2007)

> *Construction Industry employers* covered by the Registered Employment Agreement (Pensions Assurance & Sick Pay), must provide their direct employees (those on PAYE/ PRSI) with pension benefits as specified in the Agreement.
> 
> Failure to do so makes the employer liable for all arrear contributions due, (both employer and employee portions) together with any benefits. This also applies to former employees.
> 
> ...


 
So if your employer is covered by the Registered Employment Agreement there is an obligation.  See [broken link removed].


----------



## aido79 (17 Nov 2007)

thanks for that. does that mean that if someone had been working for the company for example for 2 years without pension being paid should then the employer would have to back date the pension contributions for 2 years?


----------



## LDFerguson (22 Nov 2007)

To be honest, I'm not sure what sanctions would be brought in such a situation.  However, there is a Construction Industry Monitoring Agency and they should be able to give you details on what your options are.  Click [broken link removed].

Obviously, before considering blowing the whistle on your employer you also need to consider how comfortable that will leave you as regards coming to work every day.  I'm not saying that you should let an employer get away with non-compliance; just that you need to think things through.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Nov 2007)

LDFerguson said:


> I'm not saying that you should let an employer get away with non-compliance; just that you need to think things through.



...especially as there is a widespread belief out there that the benefits of the construction industry pension scheme are barely worth the paper they're written on. See this thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=67205&highlight=cif+pension


----------



## The Map (28 Nov 2007)

This is what the Pensions Ombudsman was set up to deal with. Give them a call their details are; 
Office of the Pensions          Ombudsman,
        36, Upper Mount Street,
        Dublin 2.
        Tel+ 00 353 1 6471650 
        Fax+ 00 353 1 6769577
        email: info@pensionsombudsman.ie

You send in a written complaint and they take it from there. They have serious powers of enforcement and get results as the amount that they can issue in fines is something like €26k per infringement (i.e. each time your employer didn't remit monies on your behalf).


----------



## Beckie (28 Nov 2007)

The employer is only obliged to pay into cfi pension for employees over a certain age.  I think this is either 21 or 23 yrs of age.  Give the Construction federation a call and they will tell you.


----------

